# Swarovski TLS APO Digiscoping Adapter



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

Swarovski DIgiscoping Adapter - Connects mirrorless or DSLR camera to a Swarovski "S" or "M" Series Spotting Scope. This model is designed to work with ATS, STS, ATM, or STM spotting scopes by acting as an Apochromatic 30mm Pancake Lens. Works perfectly for wildlife viewing, hunting, bird watching, or sporting events. Wonderful condition and comes with everything in the box including unfilled warranty card.

$449.

Also selling Swarovski ATM 80 HD spotting scope separately.

I can't get all the pics to upload, but can send them to you.


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

These are $549 new. Great for digiscoping deer in the rut.

$429


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

$350


----------

